# Charbroil CB940x v. Bar-B-Chef Texas Grill



## LowRent

I've been grilling for 15+ years, but I'm new to BBQ forums & BBQ-4-U in particular.  Happy to be here, and I can't wait to see your thoughts.

I am going to buy a new charcoal grill.  I currently have a Weber Silver Touch.  Right now Iâ€™m considering the Charbroil CB940x & the Bar-B-Chef Texas Grill.  The price is $429 & $449 respectively.

At this time I prefer the Texas Grill due to these factors:
-	larger grilling surface (588 sq in vs 533 sq in)
-	"almost" full-width access to charcoal basket (the CB940x has a much small door)
-	I prefer the Texas Grillâ€™s charcoal basket lift mechanism
-	cart beneath grill has one side covered (better for charcoal storage, etc., IMO)

Advantages for CB940x
-	slightly less expensive (possibly a lot less expensive)
-	proven track record
-	cutting block wing surfaces
-	appears to be available at Columbus, GA Charbroil Outlet for much cheaper

The referred to Outlet has a model the salesman called the â€œSierra.â€


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Two extremely important features on grills are an adjustable meat rack and easy access for fuel replenishment.  The Texas grill being a front loader has both those features.  Does the Charbroil?  The Texas grill also  has the advantage on grilling space which is very mportant.  You  want to have a hot zone, medium zone, and a low heat or no heat zone while your grilling.

I have had Charbroil grills in the past (gas) and in my opinion they were very cheaply made and only lasted a couple of years.  Of course I kept the grill outdoors in the winter (but it was covered).  I saw the Texas grill on Alton Browns Good Eats last week and it looks like a great grill.  It all depends on how many you are going to cook for also.  In my opinion the Texas grill appears to be the better choice.  I wouldn't let $120.00 enter into the equation at all especially on a piece of equipment that hopefully will last many years.

Kloset

P.S. Welcome to the forum Low Rent!  I think you'll find it great place to visit and share your adventures in Q'ing and grilling.  What part of the country are you from?


----------



## Captain Morgan

Welcome Lowrent!  Wish I could help with this question.


----------



## LowRent

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Two extremely important features on grills are an adjustable meat rack and easy access for fuel replenishment.  The Texas grill being a front loader has both those features.  Does the Charbroil?



I've not seen the Char-Broil in person.  However, the list of features includes "adjustable height fire grate."  I do not know how the height adjustment is acheived.  I doubt it's as slick as the Texas Grill.  I'm going to Williams Sonoma to check out the Sierra.  I'll have a better handle on this by this weekend.  

I'd say the Char-Broil has easy access for fuel replinishment.  There's a door on the front.  Unfortunately, the door does not run the full width of the chassis though.  Looks like a recipe for burnt hands/wrists trying to get charcoal to the places where the door doesn't permit direct access.  Take a look at the image below:







Not easily seen in the image of the Texas Grill is a full-width access panel that allows unfettered access to the fire grate.

Both have cast iron cooking grates, but I'm not sure about the composition of the fire grates.  I assume both are cast iron, but one could be more stout than the other--another thing I'll check out this weekend.



			
				Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> The Texas grill also  has the advantage on grilling space which is very mportant.  You  want to have a hot zone, medium zone, and a low heat or no heat zone while your grilling.



Yes, and the vastly larger 775 sq in cook surface of the Texas Grill makes accomplishing this task much easier.



			
				Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> I have had Charbroil grills in the past (gas) and in my opinion they were very cheaply made and only lasted a couple of years.  Of course I kept the grill outdoors in the winter (but it was covered).  I saw the Texas grill on Alton Browns Good Eats last week and it looks like a great grill.  It all depends on how many you are going to cook for also.  In my opinion the Texas grill appears to be the better choice.  I wouldn't let $120.00 enter into the equation at all especially on a piece of equipment that hopefully will last many years.
> 
> Kloset
> 
> P.S. Welcome to the forum Low Rent!  I think you'll find it great place to visit and share your adventures in Q'ing and grilling.  What part of the country are you from?



Thanks.  I saw the Alton Brown show too.  I really have learned a lot from that guy.  Anyway, as a side note, he lives in Atlanta and I'd be going to the same Barbeques Galore he shot that episode in if I decide to go with the Texas Grill.

The CB940 has a great reputation amongst grillers.  It has traditionally been a well made product.  A neighbor has one that's 20 years old.  Now, that doesn't necessarily mean that the current production models are of the same quality.  So, we just don't know for certain.

It looks to me like the Texas Grill has the CB940x beat.  Based on what I know at this time I'd prefer the Texas Grill.  I'm looking for more input from folks who know one or both, and, of course, I'm going to look for myself.


----------



## Finney

Welcome...
And you are asking the same question I've been asking myself for the past year.  So after a year... here's what I decided.  *I DON"T KNOW!*  I think I am going to buy the Texas Grill.  The full width (well almost) charcoal door is one reason.  The crank, adjustable charcoal height is another.  Don't get mislead by the cooking area... I think it includes the small warming rack.  I'm not certain about that but looking at both, the look about the same size.  The CB 940's charcoal adjustment is via a charcoal basket with handles on each end.  The handles have several sets of small hooks that go into holes on the sidewalls off the grill.  It has set heights were the Texas is infinitely variable.  Also... the Texas has three separate charcoal bins so indirect cooking would be a snap.  Both have removeable ash trays, and from messing with them in stores, both are sort of difficult to get in and out.  The therm on the 940 is better, but don't know if the Texas has a big ass square hole behind it to mess up any upgrade.  The meatal handle on the TX is insulated from the heat by two Thermoset (plastic)  brackets so it shouldn't get too hot.

In typing this, I think the Texas Grill would be the one... But have you seen the stainless version? :badgrin:    :badgrin:   Now that's a charcoal grill.  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:


----------



## Finney

I started to go to BBQ Galore Sunday to buy the Texas Grill... talked myself out of it as I got to the off ramp.


----------



## LowRent

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> The CB 940's charcoal adjustment is via a charcoal basket with handles on each end.  The handles have several sets of small hooks that go into holes on the sidewalls off the grill.  It has set heights were the Texas is infinitely variable.



Can the adjustments on the CB940 be made while grilling?



			
				Chris Finney said:
			
		

> The therm on the 940 is better, but don't know if the Texas has a big ass square hole behind it to mess up any upgrade.



In the "square" comment are you thinking about replacing the therm of the Texas Grill with a better model?  If so, what model would you choose?

EDITED TO ADD: I’ve got one now so I can speak for certain.  The square indention in the hood is just that—an indention.  There is a round hole in the indention for an upgraded therm to thread through.  I’ll bust my calipers out within the next week or so to give you a diameter for the hole.  I suspect it's the common size.

*What brand/model therm would you use?*



			
				Chris Finney said:
			
		

> In typing this, I think the Texas Grill would be the one... But have you seen the stainless version? :badgrin:    :badgrin:   Now that's a charcoal grill.  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:



You mean this one?






Yes, I have.  It's gorgeous, but not in the running for me.  $450 + no burn cover + tax is already a big indulgence for me as is.


----------



## LowRent

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> I started to go to BBQ Galore Sunday to buy the Texas Grill... talked myself out of it as I got to the off ramp.



Why did you do that?


----------



## Finney

Scared of my wife... All 98 lbs of her.  

That... and I really want that stainless version.


----------



## Finney

That settles it... If Glenn wants one... I'm getting it.  :-D 

I think...  :?


----------



## LowRent

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> Scared of my wife... All 98 lbs of her.
> 
> That... and I really want that stainless version.



Why do you want the stainless so much more than the regular steel?  I know the stainless is beautiful, but is it better somehow?


----------



## Finney

Well... It won't rust.
But it will discolor at high temps.
But you can get that out.
*
The main reason is:*  I was thinking I would make it 'built-in' in the future.  Along with a stainless gas grill in a out door 'kitchen'.  _If I ever get to live at home again._


----------



## Finney

BTW: I have the Texas Grill owners manual in a PDF file if you want it.  I think I have the CB 940 manual also... but would have to check.


----------



## Greg Rempe

Won't the stainless dis-color!? :?


----------



## Finney

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Won't the stainless dis-color!? :?


I thought I said that.  _Without the hyphen._  :-D


----------



## Greg Rempe




----------



## LowRent

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> Well... It won't rust.
> *
> The main reason is:*  I was thinking I would make it 'built-in' in the future.  Along with a stainless gas grill in a out door 'kitchen'.



As I understand it, and I could be wrong — please, please correct me if I'm wrong — the regular grill shouldn't rust if properly seasoned and cared for.  

Now, that last paragraph deserves some clarification.  It also may reveal some ignorance on my part.  Here goes.

Let’s talk about the seasoning first.  I’m sure this is a somewhat controversial topic, because I suspect there are many ways to do this… it really is a whole other topic.  I’ll do an archive search and see if it’s been broached.  If not I’ll post it.  Back to the matter at hand, I think I’ve seen folks recommending getting a spray bottle full of peanut oil and dousing the grill inside and out before lighting the first fire.  Let that first fire burn at 350 or so for a few hours—don’t grill any food for this first burn/seasoning.  After the initial seasoning periodically wipe the grill down, inside and out.  I doubt the inside will need a lot of wiping down, based on past experience, but I’d keep an eye on it.  Again, please correct me if I’m wrong.

As far as the "cared for" business goes, it's my understanding that keeping it out of the weather &/or protecting it with a quality cover will go a long way in conjunction with the seasoning to keep the grill nearly rust free.

If I’m wrong on this, please let me know as I can go either way… well, I’m not sure I have the green light for the pricier stainless grill.  But, we’ll cross that bridge if/when we get there.

Now, I was really referring to a grill on a stand.  If built in we could be talking about a whole other game.  Depending on how it's set up, it could be difficult to impossible to keep an eye on the part of the grill that's built in.  I could see stainless as a much better choice there.


----------



## LowRent

GlennR said:
			
		

> Hey Low Rent-  I've read all your posts and have come to the conclusion that you have a pretty good idea what you're doing.  Give yourself a little credit and buy the one you want.



OK.  Thanks for the vote of confidence.  I've done a lot of reading about the grills I'm considering.  I've done a lot of grilling with my current grill.  So, I'm comfortable making the decision.  I'm just looking for a little more input to seal the deal--or change my mind if warrented.  

I really like the Texas Grill.  I'll probably go that way.  However, I'm sure I would be very happy with the CB940x.  It's a fine grill.

I'm planning a trip to Atlanta, or Columbus, this weekend.  So, I'll be able to report first hand about my experiences with whatever I wind up with in a short while.


----------



## LowRent

*Re: another grill w/CI grates*



			
				jaybo said:
			
		

> If you like CI grates, you should consider the Chargriller.  You can get 4 of them for what those others cost.  Chargriller has 580 square inches of cooking space plus 250 square inch warming rack.  Comes with 4 individual heavy CI grates plus a grid lifter for moving them around.  They just added a bigger grill to their line (the 'outlaw') though I've not seen it at any stores, only on their website.
> 
> Since the grates can slide left to right, this makes adding coal very easy.  I keep my Chargriller in the garage and have had no problems with rust.  Plus they're made in Sea Island, GA!



Here's a link to Chargriller.

I'll check those out.  Thanks.


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Those chargrillers look pretty flimsy to me.  Take a look a the legs.  What is the body made out of?  I wouldn't trust any grill for quality that was $139.00.  Get a good quality grill. You'll pay more up front but less over the long term.

Know if you really want to make an investment take a look at this one.

It's a Rolls Royce but it will last you a lifetime!

http://www.bbqpits.com/20x42_grill_chef.htm


----------



## LowRent

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Those chargrillers look pretty flimsy to me.  Take a look a the legs.  What is the body made out of?  I wouldn't trust any grill for quality that was $139.00.  Get a good quality grill. You'll pay more up front but less over the long term.
> 
> Know if you really want to make an investment take a look at this one.
> 
> It's a Rolls Royce but it will last you a lifetime!
> 
> http://www.bbqpits.com/20x42_grill_chef.htm



That was kinda my reaction to the Chargriller too.  But, I have no doubt one could make some darn fine food on it.  I'm no knocking it, but it wasn't exactly what I had in mind.  It _is_ much less expensive, and one could make a strong case for it.

That linked Klose BBQ is gorgeous.  Just out of curiosity, is there any correlation between _Klose_t BBQR & Dave _Klose_?

After looking through this forum and others it's obvious there are many fine, fine grills out there.  I thought that $450 would be about the top of the line for a charcoal grill.  Well, I'm wrong again.

For me, the value of the Texas Grill or CB940x is great enough that I can't justify the price of the higher-end brands/models.  Now, I'm not saying others shouldn't go the high-end route.  It's always nice to look at 'em anyway.


----------



## Finney

Lowrent,
Go look at the Texas grill and see what you think.  Also, Sam's club sales a knock off of it made by Brinkman for approx $150 (at least they did last year).  It is much cheaper made though.  It does have a similar charcoal lift system and CI grates, but all the metal is thinner and the hinges are flimsier.


----------



## Kloset BBQR

> That linked Klose BBQ is gorgeous. Just out of curiosity, is there any correlation between Kloset BBQR & Dave Klose?



Low rent,

The only connection is that I have a Klose smoker (20"x42") and am awaiting the arrival of a Klose grill.  I did not order the one I linked since I already have a smoker but if someone was looking for a multipurpose grill and smoker (and had a large budget) , that is the one I would get.  My Klose smoker weighs in at approximately 900lbs and the grill weighs approximately 700lbs. 

The grill I got is on page 7 of the following link.  You will need adobe reader to open it.  It is a 24"x48" fajita style steak grill with hood, had an adjustable meat rack (hand cranked) a stainless steel work table and a fish fryer table (160,000) BTU's.

http://www.bbqpits.com/backyard_grills/ ... atalog.pdf

I'm not trying to sell you a Klose.  Heck the shipping on that thing is over $500.  I do believe though that if you are looking for a grill that will last you many years, then buy something of substance.  That Texas grill to me looked like it had all the features that you are looking for.  Like I said previously I've had bad luck with the Charbroil gas grills and would never consider owning another one. The charcoal charbroil does look to be a better quality than their gas grills though.  

If you get a good quality grill, you can smoke in it also.  I've done it many times on a Weber kettle.  Have you considered a Weber?  For a grill in the $100-$200 range they don't come any better than a Webber 22.5" Kettle.  Spend a little extra money and get a rotisserie ring.  For $179 you can pick up a WSM smoker.  The WSM has won many championships.  It is definitely the best economy smoker you can buy.  Nothing comes Klose!

Here is a link for you on the WSM.  Read all the 5 star reviews:

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/de ... n&n=507846

Here is a link to the Weber grill that I own:

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/de ... n&n=553764

And definitely don't forget to get a Chimney starter:

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/de ... n&n=507846

I hope this helps.  Just throwing out some other options for you.  Don't know if you are into Q'ing or just grilling.  I think that either of your options will work out fine for you for just plain grilling.  

Good luck and let us know what you went with.  If you have any questions, ask me today.  I'll be out of town for the next two weeks on vacation.

Kloset


----------



## LowRent

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> That linked Klose BBQ is gorgeous. Just out of curiosity, is there any correlation between Kloset BBQR & Dave Klose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low rent,
> 
> The only connection is that I have a Klose smoker (20"x42") and am awaiting the arrival of a Klose grill.
Click to expand...


So, you probably chose the spelling based on being a big fan of the Klose products?  Got it.  I was just curious.

Thanks again for the link.  Those Klose grills are beyond my current means, but as I said they're still nice to look at and use for comparison.

I definitely do BBQ.  I currently have a 22" Weber.  It's clearly a fine product.

I do not do any smoking, but I may in the future -- with a smoker.

I mainly grill & Q.

I'll keep my eyes peeled for other options for the next few days, but I'm definitely leaning toward the Texas Grill.  It really seems to fit the bill for me.


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Low rent,

It looks like a fine grill.  I think you'll be happy with it.  Make sure you let us know when you take her out on its Maiden Voyage!

And post some pictures too!

Kloset


----------



## Bruce B

Hey TexLaw,

When you smoked on your 22.5, did you have a water pan over the coals and a drip pan under the meat? Or, how was your set up?


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Bruce,

I know that this question wasn't directed at me but I thought I would chime in anyway.  When I smoked on my Weber I set up the grill for indirect heating, that is half the coal on the far left and far right of the grill with the water pan approximately half full of water in the center.  Place the meat over the water pan. Use the vents to control the temp.  Had no problem smoking a couple of racks of baby back for over 4 hours on one chimney starter full of charcoal briquettes.

I also took about three cups of  presoaked hickory chips, wrapped them in  2 aluminum foi pouchesl, punctured the foil puches  on top only, and place the foil pouches directly on the coals to get the desired smoke effect.

Hope this helps.  Now off to the airport and spring break with the family.

Kloset


----------



## Finney

I forgot you had that Corndog.  If they just made a charcoal grill.


----------



## LowRent

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Hey TexLaw,
> 
> When you smoked on your 22.5, did you have a water pan over the coals and a drip pan under the meat? Or, how was your set up?



Bruce,
I also am aware this question was not addressed to me.  So, I'm just going to chime in with my experience, but I would not presume to answer for someone else.  In other words, just my $.02.

*Basic set up:*
I've used about 1/3-1/2 a chimney full of ashed over brickets placed in a mound on one side only.  If you substitued lump it would need to be tended more rigorously, of course.  I added a couple of big hunks, e.g. about 3" x 3" x 2", of hickory on top of the coals.

*Maintenance: *
I kept a close eye on the 22.5.  I added more cold charcoal to the fading hot coals after about an hour and 15 minutes.  That was the only time I added coal.  I also added more hickory whenever I noticed smoke dwindling.  I could always see smoke coming from the grill.  I never checked the temperature with a guage, but it was "low." It was substantially hotter than a true smoker, of course.

I smoked/Qued a butt this was for three hours before wrapping it in HD aluminum foil and placing it in the oven at 250 for 3 more hours.  It turned out very well IMO.  A friend, whose done very well at butt competitions in this area, said it was very good too.  I believe he was sincere.

I did not use a drip pan, but I had a bunch off fat/juice in the ash catch pan as a result.

I dry rubbed the butt the nite before, but put no other prep into the meat.  Of course I let it rest for about a half-hour before cutting/shreading it.

EDITED TO ADD:  of course, we're talking about indirect heating so the butt was on the opposite side of the grill from the heat.  The butts I work with are in the 10-12 lb range.


----------



## Finney

VodkaTonic,
The Bar-B-Chef, Texas grill is only available at BBQ Galore.  You can buy it on Amazon... but you are still buying it from BBQ Galore.  Still $75 to ship.


----------



## LowRent

VodkaTonic said:
			
		

> Is the Bar-B-Chef Texas Grill only found at BBQGalore?  I live in Michigan -- nowhere near a store -- and it is $75 for delivery...



The grill & stand is _very_ heavy.  It may be $75 to ship, but they also get you for something like $26.xx for other charges.  So, you're just in excess of $100 total costs.  However, you won't be charged sales tax.  So, there is a partial offset.

There is a grand opening promotion in Fulsom, CA.  I mention it because the store manager, Dan, in Atlanta, GA (Duluth) honored the 15% discount from that out-of-state-promotion.

*If you can get someone else to do that for you, or maybe have Dan ship you one, then your bottom line price will be around $481.65.  

The price at $449 plus 6.5% tax is $478.16.  That's a negligible difference. *

I believe the Fulsom promotion runs through the end of the month.  If Atlanta isn't willin to work with you, you could contact any of the Sacramento, CA stores to see if they'd ship one to you.

It's well worth it.  I just got one.  It's impressive, and I can't wait to use it more.  It's an oustanding grill.  I think over on the BBQGalore forum someone was complaining that the grates could be heavier.  I can't see why.  They're very substantial, and I have no complaints.

I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Bruce B

VodkaTonic,

*ROAD TRIP :partyman:  :drinkers:  \/  :joy: *


----------



## Finney

LowRent,
You bought your grill in the nick of time.  I went to BBQ Galore (Charlotte, NC) on Friday and the steel version of the Texas Grill had gone up $50 and the stainless version had gone up $90.  The bitch at the store wouldn't even talk about the discount that you had gotten.  Even though it wouldn't have been any cheaper than it was on Thursday.


----------



## LowRent

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> LowRent,
> You bought your grill in the nick of time.  I went to BBQ Galore (Charlotte, NC) on Friday and the steel version of the Texas Grill had gone up $50 and the stainless version had gone up $90.  The bitch at the store wouldn't even talk about the discount that you had gotten.  Even though it wouldn't have been any cheaper than it was on Thursday.



That stinks, dude.  There are other good grills out there.  I'm sure you'll keep your eyes open for "deals."  Don't forget about the CB940x for $329.  Of course, you'd have to get it from Columbus, GA.  Something to keep in mind when you plan your vacation, etc.


----------

